

Does anyone know the link to this blog? - qzxt

hey<p>i've been searching hn for this blog about the oxford computer science curriculum. it's basically someone's class notes from his time at oxford and it has some interesting stuff like an explanation of pointers and a list of stuff cs grads should know. if anyone knows what i'm talking about, can you please submit the link to the blog or tell me the name? i can't find it anywhere<p>thanks
======
jcr
I dug through my bookmarks/history and didn't find anything that matches your
description.

Some faculty and students have their stuff actually on oxford servers with the
typical "domain/~username" directory structures. It's possible the "blog" you
mention is one these.

The most "specific" domain for the computer science department at oxford would
be: "cs.ox.ac.uk"

So to find all references to it from HN, you'd want something like this:

About 40 results

[https://www.google.com/search?num=100&pws=0&safe=off...](https://www.google.com/search?num=100&pws=0&safe=off&suggon=2&newwindow=1&output=search&q=cs.ox.ac.uk%20site%3Anews.ycombinator.com)

A more general search would be for "ox.ac.uk" (all of oxford) would be better
since some obvious "computer science" stuff is located on alternate domains
(e.g. "robotics.ox.ac.uk").

About 178 results

[https://www.google.com/search?num=100&pws=0&safe=off...](https://www.google.com/search?num=100&pws=0&safe=off&suggon=2&newwindow=1&output=search&q=ox.ac.uk%20site%3Anews.ycombinator.com)

